# opinion on the snotek blowers



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Just wondering what everyone's opinion on the snotek line,I'm interested in the 24" are they worth the money,or should I spend the extra 170 bucks and go with a Ariens 24".my drive isn't very long probably 3 car length long black topped..is there really a bid difference in quality? I know the snotek engine is chinese,the ariens is a Briggs,is the Briggs still american made or are they made in China now?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

if i were in the market a sno-tek woud be one of the snowblowers on my shopping list


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Several people in this forum have talked about them over the past few years.
reviews seems much more positive than negative.

(all engines are now made in China, even the Briggs engines.)

Scot


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

What the difference between a Sno-tek and say a similar sized Craftsman or other lower end machine? 

Guys on this forum seem to give them good reviews, but kill anything else that isn't Ariens, Honda, or Toro. Could it be that they know Snow-tek is made by Ariens so their opinion changes??


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have heard that the Sno-Tek uses thicker gauge metal where it counts than the MTD built stuff. (scoop, augers, impeller)


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

the snow-tek is a pretty good machine. ive had mine for 3 years and havnt any problems so far. this year ive got to try her out 4 times and did real good each time and pull started good when cold. I used it in 6 to 12 in of snow with out problems.if you have the extra money to spend I would go with the areins 24. I think it is built a little better and it has a light witch mine doesn't have. I got mine in a box and assemble it myself. I would like the 24 in areins guys put there 2 cent in here to tell about there machines. any question and I will try and answer. gayland


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

The only thing I have heard bad about snowtek is that some only have limited or 1 speed which can extend the time you use the snow-blower. If you have the extra I would move up to a full blown Ariens.


----------



## TooTall9957 (Dec 14, 2013)

Colored Eggs said:


> The only thing I have heard bad about snowtek is that some only have limited or 1 speed which can extend the time you use the snow-blower. If you have the extra I would move up to a full blown Ariens.


The 24" and 28" both have 6 speed forward, 2 speed reverse according to the Ariens website.


----------



## Colored Eggs (Dec 7, 2012)

TooTall9957 said:


> The 24" and 28" both have 6 speed forward, 2 speed reverse according to the Ariens website.


Yep you are correct. the 20 however only has 1 speed. I'm wondering if its an older model 24 that I'm thinking of that only had 1 speed or just a 20".


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I think the got rid of the single speed. I know they upgraded all the gearcases to the newer design that the Ariens use and they added the remote deflector to all of the Sno-Teks as well. Things to look for when looking at them.

Also, I think all the Sno-Teks use a solid axle with nothing to aid in turning. That could be a reason for you to spend a little more on an orange one.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't know anything about Sno-tek, but I find it hard to believe that it's all that different from a Craftsman. I would like to compare the two different brands, only because Craftsman has got to be the most available brand in the country and possibly the most used units around today. Anything in *red* will show what each has in favor over the other.

*Craftsman Model: 88173 ...........................Sno-tek Model: 920402
*Engine: 208 cc by ...........................................LCT 208 cc by LCT
Clearing Width: 24" .......................................... 24"
Intake: *21" * .....................................................20"
Impeller: 12" ....................................................12"
Auger: *12"*  ......................................................11"
Light: No .........................................................No
Speeds: 6/2 .................................................... 6/2
Tires: 13" x 4" ................................................. 13" x 4"
Remote Chute: No............................................. *Yes* 
Chute Rotation: 180' ......................................... *205'* 
Price: $679.99 *..................................................$629.99* 

Honestly, as far as I can tell and for all intensive purposes, these are the only specifications that matter at this price point. Nothing else really effects snow removal. Yes, there are other things that will effect longevity, but again, at this price point nothing else will effect how someone blows snow.

So, I'm really not sure what is better, a Craftsman or Sno-tek. The larger auger and intake that the Craftsman comes with seems to indicate that it can remove more snow more efficiently, however, I like that the Sno-tek comes with a remote chute deflector; it makes for an easier time directing the snow and for $50 it might be worth it. 

I guess if I was forced to choose, based on these specs., I would choose the Craftsman only because, in the end, it's all about blowing snow. It will probably blow more snow a bit easier because of the slightly larger auger.

Am I missing something?


----------



## BB Cub (Jan 10, 2012)

the 20 in is a 1 speed and 24 and 28 is 6 speed with 2 reverse. it dose have a solid axle and the wheels are pin. it has a friction disk. the auger housing is built pretty good because I have hit 2 things and cant see any thing bent. the 20in has a 179cc and the 24 and 28 has a 208 cc motor.there is 2 u tube of the 24 snow- tek.gayland


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Smolenski7 said:


> I don't know anything about Sno-tek, but I find it hard to believe that it's all that different from a Craftsman. I would like to compare the two different brands, only because Craftsman has got to be the most available brand in the country and possibly the most used units around today. Anything in *red* will show what each has in favor over the other.
> 
> *Craftsman Model: 88173 ...........................Sno-tek Model: 920402
> *Engine: 208 cc by ...........................................LCT 208 cc by LCT
> ...


If you only want to keep the snowblower for one to five years, then both are probably equally fine choices..

If you want to keep and use the same snowblower for 5 to 40 years, then the Ariens is the much better choice..MTD's are known to be on the less reliable and less long-lived side of the scale.

There is a lot more to overall quality than just size stats..
This is why no one likes Consumer Reports reviews for snowblowers..They review all the machines when they are brand-new only..no account is made for long-term reliability and longevity..

scot


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Some will argue but the ariens of today are not the ariens of yesterday. 

Maybe the pro models, I have not seen or used them up close.

I'm sure an 1960's or 70's ariens that is still in good shape today will still out live a standard model ariens bought today. with ease.

Its just my opinion from working on about 10 over the last year or 2. From a small 5 hp to 8hp models. They are just another typical snow blower.

A new one 40 years---not a chance


It will have the same lifespan of almost any other with the proper care. except maybe a few bottom barrel ones


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

At that $650 price point I'd look for a nice, used Ariens before buying the new Craftsman or Sno-tec. But some people would rather always buy new & that's fine.
There's no shortage of very nice 5-10 year old (or older) blowers out there (at least in my area) & finding a good one for $650 or less that will last for years is pretty easy. Assuming of course you keep up with the maintenance on it. 
Like anything else, do your homework first & decide what features are important before shopping around. Don't like the idea of having a Chinese motor on your new blower? Then don't buy it. Pretty simple really.
Considering how little a blower is really used over the course of most winters, (for most of us) very nice used blowers can usually be had for a fraction of what they cost new. That's good value.


----------



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

Now that I found out that the single stage honda's are american made,got me wondering if I could use one of them,or would they be too small for what I need,3 car length paved driveway,anybody out there have one? Where I live we do sometimes get 12" plus storms.could a single stage handle that occasionally? Especially the heavy stuff at the end of the driveway from the snow plows? I had 2 different honda mowers and 1 was well over 25 years old and still started with one pull,she started to smoke a little when started so I took it to my local Honda dealer and traded it for a new one,so I thought if I could get a snowblower last half that long I would be happy.I just can't afford a dual stage Honda.I would have to mortgage the house..


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

How can you go wrong with this one at $550? (maybe less)
Aliens snow blower


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Runner50 said:


> How can you go wrong with this one at $550? (maybe less)
> Aliens snow blower


That one looks over-priced to me..
I highly doubt its a 10HP, since it looks like a smaller 932000 series..
and it's a bit small for Rochester.
and its at least 5 years old, could be 10 years..

That probably sold for about $550 when it was new..
I wouldnt pay any more than $400 for it now..

Its probably a perfectly fine machine..just overpriced..

Scot


----------



## Edge (Mar 21, 2013)

Before I found the current blower in my Sig for $60 at a yard sale, I was considering both the Sno-tek 24 and Ariens orange compact 24. I compared the parts list and found many parts the same, the main differences are: engine (as stated), gear case,tires, auger end bearings,head light , chute material and paint quality/thickness. 

I found many positive reviews for both machines. Complaints with lct carb choke breakage and later one's sensitive to fuel quality/age. Probably most new engine have some issues with fuel quality and age,though. Both are mfg in China by US based company.

If you have the time and mechanical skills, a lightly used quality machine is probably worth a look.


----------



## Runner50 (Jan 21, 2013)

sscotsman said:


> That one looks over-priced to me..
> I highly doubt its a 10HP, since it looks like a smaller 932000 series..
> and it's a bit small for Rochester.
> and its at least 5 years old, could be 10 years..
> ...


Well, you certainly know more about blowers than me, but I can't say I agree with that blower selling for $550 new. Or it being small for Rochester. We'll have to agree to disagree on those points. 
And I'll guess we'll never know for sure about it being 10 hp, since it sold already.


----------

